# got me a bird



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i got this white pigeon the other day with my bow he was even in flight


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

My arrows are too expensive to be shooting at pigeons. :lol:

Nice shootin. :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i too and put a large bottle on my ams retriever for bowfishing put 100lb power pro in it and tied a bowfishing arrow on it so thats what i do to prevent arrow loss when pheasent pigeon duck and goose hunting


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

haha thats a nice kill what bow do you use?
i might start bow hunting


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

pse polaris is what i did this with but have a pse thunderbolt that i hunt deer with


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great shot Jake! You gotta take me out bird hunting with the bows sometime. I can't find the pigeons around here


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i was looking for a fish when i seen this one and i stuck him and rolled him in lol first pigion with the bow have got pheasents and geese before though


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, the bowfisherman comes out on top again! I REALLY gotta get back out bowfishing... I'm sick of this "I'll go check a pond and hope to bring home one" sort of crap...


----------

